# Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl! New Fluffy Pics!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here she is- have to think of a name, I was all set for names if it were a buckling, but didnt get to thinking of doeling names!

First time in my life I've been upset that I didn't get a buckling, oh well this girl should be AMAZING. A keeper for sure.

better pictures tomorrow when she is fluffed up and totally dry- oh and she has her momma's wattles


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

nice size teats on mom

congrats on the baby girl


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

Yay Nellie! She is a beaut!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

She is darling, and tiny. Can't wait to see more pics.

Jan


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

She is really cute I am guessing she is a keeper......Wow look at the teats on that momma....I dont milk goats but I would imagine she milks real easy.....good luck with the little one. :cake: :birthday:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

Congrats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

:drool: :drool: :drool: SHES SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!!

 wattles??AHHHHHHHH THATS AMAZING


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

nice! too bad you didnt get a buck, but you have a precious doe!!

*chants* "Fluffy pics!, Fluffy pics!"


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

Thanks! She is super cute- and the pictures dont show it- but she is a very interesting color now that she is drying off......almost a dark chocolate buckskin- and looks to have togg markings?

OH and this is Salvatore's first baby- doesnt look like he shared his moonspots though!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

She's the only one she had? She's beautiful. Congratulations! Hope she's a keeper! Nellie's udder is lovely and looked great in her waiting thread.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

Oh yes- I wouldn't dream of sending this girl anywhere 

And yep- I wasnt really expecting more than one- she only had a single last year- and we only found a single when we ultrasounded her. Though I was hoping there was a twin hiding somewhere in there too!

Im just happy it was a pretty easy and mostly uneventful kidding with a strong and healthy kid!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

OH- and I decided on a name

Proctor Hill Farm SV Eillen (which is Nellie spelled backwards- quite fitting since this girl came full legs outstretched backwards!)


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

Congrats Addie on the cute little girl....I'm guessing now you are gonna want your turn with MB??? I'm telling ya these kids are spoiled and I can see that little girl being just as spoiled......

Congrats again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sugar Creek Nellie's Baby Girl!*

She's beautiful, just like her mama! Nice size too!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here is Eillen (saying it as E lin) today at 12 hours old. 
Man is she a healthy spunky little thing!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH That little baby is sooooo precious!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

That being held kinda sleepy pic is so cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is a big girl! So very cute, congrats!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG She's adorable! Congrats. A keeper for sure!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thank you- I am really pleased with her Sal and Nellie did good- and if nothing else this girl should definately fill up the milk pail!
But I expect her to be great with the udders behind her!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! Are her markings black or brown?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is really pretty (snatches her up and runs like heck!)


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW! She is SOOOO cute-congrats!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

She is a chocolate- definately not black


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's what I thought! Beautiful!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

gorgeous! and a good size too... congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.........  :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a super nice doeling!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so cute.


----------

